# Kitty Hawk report (Long)



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Guess I'm first.  

Didn't get down till about 8:45 because of work. Went to find Hat,Flea,and Shaggy but missed em somehow.  Met up with the Bucket and he was gonna take a walk. Decided I was tired and started for the hotel. Cell rings and its Flea asking where I'm at and that Shaggy got one. I told him I was tired and heading for the room. Hang up and the Bucket calls and says he got one. Well suddenly I aint tired no more. Got back and met Flea and crew,(nice to meet you Fred,Eric and Clyde) and headed over to where Th Bucket was. He's releasing one as I get there and a kid is bowed up.Get set up and cast out and the guy next to us bows up and lands a niceun. Me still nothing. After about 30 minutes I finally hook up. Nice 37"er. Cast back out and about 20 min later bow up again.Nicer fish, peeling drag and giving me a hard time.(Honestly thought I had a drum for a second) Well after a nice fight I got a *NICE* striper on the beach. Was gonna release him anyway as walking back with 2 fish didn't seem appealing but as I was carrying him over to measure, a wave hit the fish and I lost it over a rock. It rolls back out with the wave but was still hooked. Got it back up with the next wave but as I was trying to reach it to grab again my shock broke. Quick release.  
Not sure of the size but was definetly bigger than the first one.Well I didn't bring any other hardware so called it a night and hauled the fish out.Got to the hotel and in bed at 4:30am. Back up at 8:30 and headed out to Coquinna and met up with Kenmefish. Nothing but doggies so headed to 23 and meet up with Hat and gang and same story.
Hit the walkover again but it was all grassed up so went to th Ritz. Well, that was a fun night.

Sunday got up late and headed to the ritz. We decided to speck fish and I got a nice spec to add to the striper. Speck fished till 1pm and then headed for the hills.

Special thanks to the Bucket for the calls, enjoyed fishing with ya again. Great seeing everybody again and meeting new faces. Sorry I missed DD and Flathead. Can't wait for the next gathering. 

Wilber, a big thanks for th hospitality. Crawfish, your meat dujour was awesome.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Nice report*

Sounds like you had a blast. It's kinda funny how you aren't so tired when the calls about big fish start coming in. I'll be down there Monday around noon. I can't wait.
Where did you catch your 37" stripers?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Sounds like you had a blast. It's kinda funny how you aren't so tired when the calls about big fish start coming in. I'll be down there Monday around noon. I can't wait.
> Where did you catch your 37" stripers?


South side of OI.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Great report, wish I could have made it down but had some things that I had to take care of. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Anthony said:


> Great report, wish I could have made it down but had some things that I had to take care of. Can't wait for the pics.


We missed ya Ant, just wont be the same without ya. Dont be a stranger on the West coast!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Cdog*

I heard you guys caught some nice fish on the south side. I fished the north beach(Hatteras Island) with T.W. today. Our largest fish was over 30 lbs.Have you caught any on eels Yet?And yes hangunknamja we weighed it that's not an estimate.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, Hat got us back to his place safe, and I made it home after that. Got me about a 34" striper on Friday night, which more than made up for last years skunk, and proving I AIn't no albatross, but the culprit will be found in years to come. Believ it was the east side of the south side of the inlet, first striper caught with eel, though have tried them at AI and IRI with no luck. Anyhow, after that one (which made my weekend a good one), nothing but skate (looked like relatives of some of my AI flounder buddie) and shark. Anyhow it was a great time, nice seeing Wilber, NS4D, CDog, Bucket, Crawfish (and meeting Tam) and Kenmefish again. Met Highcap, Drumdum, Flathead (think his name was, sorry), Flea made it down, FishOn and Eric, good seeing you guys again,

Wilber a thank you for you hospitality, KDH3, first weekend in December '05, so everyone, mark your calanders, it's worth the trip.

Ken, again thanks for the place to lay some weary heads after fishing. Sorry we missed you before we left town, but hopefully, before your vacations over you get into some trout or stripers or both.

On a side note Clyde, pics are coming (I hope) and Gary called, three days of fishing, he caught about 20 stripers (most dinks), but one in the 30's and a 44", 30 pound guy in the cooler for him, and surf blues worth the trip to AI he said. He and buddy both limited, but I didn't miss nothing, well, not much. Maybe this week before season end.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Nice!*

Glad to see that some fish showed up to one of these shindigs!!! Usually only 1 person gets lucky but seems a few people got into them. I am sure the after party's were very good too!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

surf rat said:


> I heard you guys caught some nice fish on the south side. I fished the north beach with T.W. today. Our largest fish was well over 30 lbs.Have you caught any on eels Yet?And yes hangunknamja we weighed it that's not an estimate.


I was using fresh bunker but the striper had 8, 6-8" eels in its belly.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Get along, big Doggies!*

Had a great time this weekend. My first fishing trip to the OBX and certainly not the last. So many places to try. Gotta get that 4WD back so I can go on my own sometime.

Nice meeting all you new faces!

Wilber, thanks for your hospitality!

Caught my "limit" of Doggies .. 1 went nearly 15 pounds, and gave a little pullage. No striped fish for me this time!

I think I won the turd award on Sat night for my Medium Sized Doggie activities... Was dark and talking to Hat, when I returned to see my sand spike laying flat and my rod headed to the water.

I was pissed, what with all that sand on the reel, but not as pissed as NS4D when he reeled in his 2 Doggies to find them all rolled up in his and my lines.

Got my line free and he still had a mess, when I found that I had a Doggie too still on my line that was wrapped up AGAIN in his lines.

Have no clue how much line he lost over those rolling Doggies.  

I checked my Tica after that and yep... another Doggie!

Caught six in less than 30 minutes. All that was needed was for the sun to go down and the Doggies came out to play.  

The Buccaneer motel was nice for the $$ and be sure to look for my new book out soon "NS4D Bedroom Secrets"  

Great weekend - Now gotta do the work-thing again.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Cdog*

We caught all our fish on bunker too. I heard they have caught a few drifting them on an outgoing tide at the inlet. I think it's almost time to sling some eels.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

What a hoooooot.
Thanks everyone for making the drive. It ain't the same without your buddies.

Well the Bucket won the beat with a nice pair of Stripers and a couple more released. Cdog got one and Shaggy got one. Wilber, no Stripers, but I found the Specks twice. Nothing huge, but they were nice fish. Ended up with about a limit.

Crawfish's girl friend (Tam) gets the "Best Sport" award, she was the only female around a bunch of loud men and never complained once. Teo, you got a keeper.

The Grill Sargent and the Mayor didn't make it, but Lynus helped with the cooking and NS4D and Crawfish did a great job also. As usual the food was good and nobody went to bed hungery.

Kitty Hawk Round 3 is set for December 2, 3, and 4. They times just keep getting better, although this year will be hard to beat.

Again, it was good to meet new people and see some old friends. We had the honor of having Da Flea and Double D at the same time. What more could you ask for.

Pictures to follow soon.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Here are a few:

CDOG and his "baby"










The group, or at least most of them:

L-R
Kenmefish, Linus, Wilber, NS4D, Bucket, Matt (?), CDog, Hat80 and sand flea










The originals, minus Wilber, wonder where he disappeared to?

Kenmefish, NS4D, shaggy, bucket and CDog










Well, here goes, hope it works.

Have Jeep will travel 

Nope, so you'll just have to follow the links, sorry.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

So, shaggy,Hat,crawfish and of course flea how did the sand spikes work for you, your very welcome,next time they will cost you. lol TRIGGER


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Well*

It was a great weekend fishing, hanging out, partying, drinking, but not catching. If there's a such thing call too much fishing, this past weekend was too much fishing. I fished friday nite from 8 to midnite with Highcap, and NS4D, fished from 2 to 4 with my other buddies (non p&s) at little bridge, they caught total of 3 (sound side keepers) before i headed over at 2pm. Woke up about 7 Sat. Morning, fished with NS4D, HighCap, Sand Flea, till 1 on the north beaches, headed down to Ramp 23 to meet with Hat, Shaggy, Cdog, Bucket, FishOn, Eric for a few hours before heading back to Wilber's for the party. Got tired and buzzed Sat nite and went to bed. Sunday, trout fishing with the guys in Wilber's neighborhood and headed down to south beach of OI after saying goodbyes and after everyone left down. We fished the south beach about 100 yrs south of the jetties, guys left of us had 2 keepers in the 30s, my buddy landed one at 25lbs about 40' and 2 were landed by some guys to the right of us about 50 yards away. We packed up around 6, headed home.

Now I'm waking up with a bad back, bad legs. 8 hours of sleeping for that much fishing and drinking and partying will do this to a young buck like me too... guess i'm turning oldfart now... a new car with high milage...

Wilber thanks for your hospitality. It was great seeing new faces and old faces. I'll be there at KDH 3.

btw, just a note, there were 3 moderators at wilbers on friday nite, NC mod, MD mod, and Boarding Mod.... rare occasion..


Buddy's 25 lbs


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Book Rating*

Bob,

I hope that book is in the adult section, I don't think some of the younger people would be able to handle it!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Great time with great friends!*

It's always good to be on the OBX but it's even better with good friends.  A big thanks to Wilber for being the host @ the Ritz!  I can see where the Rusty Ritz KDH flings will become a yearly get together for the P&S gang.

These get togethers are not as much about fishing as they are about the camaraderie. The fishing is just the frosting on the cake. For those of you that didn't make it, you missed a real hoot!  

As always it was good to see old friends and meet some new ones too. It's strange how you get to know people on the board. At these things you feel like you have known everyone all your life, it's a wonderful thing!  

Ken thanks for the great place to stay, you have a payback coming my friend. Wilber you throw a hell of a party, thanks again. Kenny & Cdog, after the years on MW and this board you guys are like brothers. It was great to finaly get hooked up, we need to do it again soon! Al, Al, Al, what can I say, always the life of the party and a good sport. To everyone else, to many names to list. It's was a great time, I look forward to our next meeting.  

Anyone that has photos from the weekend please e-mail them to me and I'll do a Slideshow. [email protected] As soon as I get them all I'll post a link. Again, great time and I hope you all have a great holiday season! ....Tightlines


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*guess it's my turn...ZIGGED INSTEAD OF ZAGGED*

ZIGGED INSTEAD OF ZAGGED........was the story of the whole weekend....I apologize to Tam,Highcap and Crawfish,for not putting you guys on fish/not the critter variety...No,the money is not refundable for my sorry A$$ guide services   ....

it was a pleasure to get2gether again @ Wilber's....I want to thank the Host!

Flea,like I told ya on Sat,when we were in Corrola,Thanks for creating the board.I have met some great new friends because of you!

Eric and Fish-On...thanxs fer being 2 fellow Filipino's @ the Get2gether...I mighta needed some muscle,if Clyde did try to release the monkey on me!  If you guys ever want to fish in my neck of the woods,your always welcome!

Hat....it's always fun hanging out with you....and thanks for not releasing the Monkey on me.I sure do miss opening that can of breakfast,this morning....think I'm gonna stay sober fer the next couple of days....NOT  

Shag....hopefully I will pass the BAton to the next Albatross next year....Always my pleasure to fish and part-take in our beverages of choice...next time I won't be greedy and Bogart the cooler.BTW..that sure was a pretty fat fish in that cooler....

Kenmefish,good seeing you again.I believe once I get my Yak...we'll be fishing more often 2gether

Matt and Linus...the original FB's....don't know how you do it!Always a blast with you guys....Linus,was a pleasure to fish with you!Hopefully you don't catch all the specs!

DD and Flathead,glad I finally stood still to meet you guys...always great to match faces to board names!I hope to seeand fish a lot more with you guys in the following years.

Dog....always a pleasure...I think you can sue Bucket for any injuries you concurred,when he whacked you with your shoe!  Nice catch this weekend!I hope to get mine soon


And last but not least,my good and prolly my best fishing partner,The Bucket.............Wish I woulda stuck with you,and learned my lesson...if you got someone with the type of knowledge and experience that the Bucket has regarding the OBX....go with them!I'll take my lashings next time I see ya...Bucket hope you tell your side of the bite @ OI!really still kick myself

Congrats on winning the pot!Told every one I was in a "no lose" situation!


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Big THX to Wilber for Rusty Ritz P&S 2. And NS4D for putting me in the Calcutta  

Thanks to all for another great time. See you all for next year's R&R-P&S Part 3 and in between then fishin' the planks or sand  

Fish on,

`bucket


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*Great Time*

Had a great time at the Rusty Ritz....thanks to Wilber for being a gracious host.

Thanks also to Kenmefish for giving us a place to rest our weary heads. I hope you like that Ocean Master and I hope that it catches some fish the rest of your stay.

It was a pleasure meeting for the first time....Wilber, Kenmefish, Cdog, Bucket, Linus, Matt, and Tam.

Great fishing again with Flea, NS4D, Crawfish, HighCap, and seeing again Drumdum.

And of course fishing with Hat80, Shaggy, and Eric....we of the "northern" alliance. Sorry, if i missed anyone.

The turkey and ribs were awesome...as well as the fried oysters and shrimp. Next year, I'll have to provide some eats. 

Well, the fishing wasn't so great, at least for me, but it was great to hangout with old and new friends. Can't wait for KDH III.


----------



## RogueRon (Nov 4, 2003)

*Hey Crawfish*

The buddy you took a pic of is from Richmond right? I think he was staying at the Days Inn at Kill Devil Hills. Glad he got one then. I got mine Sat. midday closer to the jettie on a bunker head.
The crew from this post must have been a little to the south closer to the dunes for there were some serious casters down that way. Damn thats a long walk back to the vehicle to deposit fish in cooler LOL. Do what you gotta do I reckon!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

That's the guy!!! I'm more of his son's friend. But we're just a fishing family. I was happy that he got one, he was like a little kid, so happy... something you need when fishing that long walk, always drag a couple of young legs with you out there... as least on the way back he could drag something along the way..  

As for casting, we waded out to about hip or chest and cast, day like yesterday, 100 yards was attendable....


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Yep,always great to see a gathering of friends with a common interest,especially if that interest is fishing.Got so busy meeting folks and listening to some tall tales(BS ?) that I plum forgot to show y'all the bucktail teasers.Headed the opposite direction from you guys and fished Hatteras Inlet/False Point/23 all day Saturday.Nothing but doggies.North and south side of OI yesterday was mostly all grass.Hopefully this warm front coming through now will be the last one of the year,the cold fronts and stripers arrive soon (hopefully right after Christmas)!! Congrats to all for a good time and to those highly skilled fishermen(lucky SOBs) that caught fish


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

flathead said:


> Hopefully this warm front coming through now will be the last one of the year,the cold fronts and stripers arrive soon (hopefully right after Christmas)!!


 Hush that mouth,Flathead!! I like drummies and stripers mixed...  

It was special meeting up with as many as I did.I was looking forward to meeting all of ya'll,but,had to hit the road due to my son. The son "Tater" was kinda peaked when I got home,but much better the next morning.  

As to my "tubing adventure",it was great and caught a few fish. *BUT,wish I'da had a partyboat that would have fit all ya'll on it!* Ya'll just good folk..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

surf rat said:


> We caught all our fish on bunker too. I heard they have caught a few drifting them on an outgoing tide at the inlet. I think it's almost time to sling some eels.


Never had much luck with them, but then again I haven't fished OI much till this yr too.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Nice Job Guys!*

Early December and there's still such enthusiasm in fishing. Now that's the way to wind down a season.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Early December and there's still such enthusiasm in fishing. Now that's the way to wind down a season.


Hey TA, somewhere in one of these KDH2 posts, and there were a few to say the least, these things are about fishing yes, but more as an excuse to take a road trip, hang out with some great company, eat and for some, drink some adult beverages, only to behave like children  . Now take it from me and speaking from experience, last year, I got the skunk, weather less than "enjoyable" but we still had a great time, and this year, I got lucky, and got to have my cake and eat it too.

Fishing comrads, after a day wetting lines, kicking back, telling stories (probably fish tales 'ey?), chowing down and drinking, well it just don't get too much better.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I had an outstanding time.

Thanks to the ever-generous Wilber for the Rusty Ritz and great food there. Thanks to Ken for putting a few of us up for the night.

And thanks to everyone who showed up and made the whole weekend the most entertaining thing this side of a pack of albino 6-fingered midgets.

Cool buncha' guys. Damn if I don't love this watering hole.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

So ... Flea.. I wanna know how you did on Saturday afernoon/evening fishing the North end.

More Doggies and Skates?

Tell us your story.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Let's see. Went back to Corolla after you guys cheesed out to catch doggies and I fished my cellphone out of the surf...

Drove back on the beach, up and down for hours after birds, pulling out my binoculars. I found a slough and caught little stripers for some fun. No specks.


----------

